# At the end of my rope!



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I no longer want to have sex with my husband. I dont even want him touching me. I still have the desire for sex, just not with the man i married. I have been going to bed a lot later then i normally do like 5am. I can't sleep even if i go to bed at 5 am, i still lay there until 7am even if i am dead tired. 

After all the "talks" about sex or the lack there of i just don't care anymore. I am not going to be married to someone who doesn't care about what i need to survive. I am tired of feeling this way every damn day! I am starting to hate him and this is not a good feeling at all.

How do I tell him I want a divorce? Do i just blurt it out or what? I am done, if i wanted a roommate i would have gotten one instead of getting married. My plan was for leaving in July sometime, but nothing is going to change so why should i stay longer then i have to?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Lady,

If you don't want him to touch you anymore, I think it is better for you to leave him as soon as possible. Start your new life as soon as possible. 

If you have own job, I don't see any difficult of doing it, look for a new place, furnish it, and just move in. Have a serious talk with him, and let him know what's going to happen! 

When we have to be decisive, then decisive we become! It shows we are strong women!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

ladyybyrd said:


> I no longer want to have sex with my husband. I dont even want him touching me. I still have the desire for sex, just not with the man i married. I have been going to bed a lot later then i normally do like 5am. I can't sleep even if i go to bed at 5 am, i still lay there until 7am even if i am dead tired.
> 
> After all the "talks" about sex or the lack there of i just don't care anymore. I am not going to be married to someone who doesn't care about what i need to survive. I am tired of feeling this way every damn day! I am starting to hate him and this is not a good feeling at all.
> 
> How do I tell him I want a divorce? Do i just blurt it out or what? I am done, if i wanted a roommate i would have gotten one instead of getting married. My plan was for leaving in July sometime, but nothing is going to change so why should i stay longer then i have to?


not sure I follow... you don't want to have sex with your husband but you had talks with him about the lack of sex?

Is there more to this? Is there a physical reason he won't/can't have sex with you or does he want to and you say no?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

In my opinion, the person who decided to systematically deny their spouse sex has already left the marriage. There's no point in telling him anything. He's not losing anything that he cares about. You told him what you needed. He decided to ignore the information. Someone that uninvolved deserves neither a spouse nor an explaination. He'll eventually notice you aren't home and figure it out on his own.


----------

